# Glucomen Areo meter



## pav (Jul 29, 2017)

Having moved docs and changed meters from the glucomen GM to the Glucomen Areo which for the most part I like better. The one thing I don't like is the larger number of test strip failures I am getting with the error 3 message (not enough blood to fill the test strip).

On the GM I had the odd failure due to insufficient blood applied, the Areo is some what even more sensitive to filling errors even down to even if the test strip draws the blood sample in slowly it fails. Both meters say they need a 0.5ul blood sample, but I find it needs a larger sample about double the bubble size of blood to be effective.The fill area is a lot bigger on the Areo with a dot size marker window at the bottom of the sample area and if this does not get filled the test fails every time.

On the plus side the phone app and the ability to connect to the phone via NFC is great for logging ones results and showing the results in various ways, ideal for when showing what's happening to ones levels to the DN rather than having to take print outs with one.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 29, 2017)

It's annoying that some meters seem to need so much blood! My Contour Next seems to need about a tenth of the blood that my Freestyle Libre insists on! The Contour will even let you 'top up' a strip if not filled enough straight away, unlike my former Accu Chek that would fail immediately. You'd think by now the tech would be well enough established so that they all worked to the same efficiency levels!


----------



## Amigo (Jul 29, 2017)

pav said:


> Having moved docs and changed meters from the glucomen GM to the Glucomen Areo which for the most part I like better. The one thing I don't like is the larger number of test strip failures I am getting with the error 3 message (not enough blood to fill the test strip).
> 
> On the GM I had the odd failure due to insufficient blood applied, the Areo is some what even more sensitive to filling errors even down to even if the test strip draws the blood sample in slowly it fails. Both meters say they need a 0.5ul blood sample, but I find it needs a larger sample about double the bubble size of blood to be effective.The fill area is a lot bigger on the Areo with a dot size marker window at the bottom of the sample area and if this does not get filled the test fails every time.
> 
> On the plus side the phone app and the ability to connect to the phone via NFC is great for logging ones results and showing the results in various ways, ideal for when showing what's happening to ones levels to the DN rather than having to take print outs with one.



Oh me too pav. I'm so glad you've made mentioned this as I thought it was only me! I've had loads of failures with the Areo even when I thought I'd produced a good blood drop for the machine. I haven't quite fathomed out its functions yet and am not keen on it being upside down for the reading. The other meter had the reading the same way up as the test strip. Haven't said that my levels have been better overall with it!


----------



## pav (Jul 29, 2017)

It is annoying the amount of strips I have wasted is way more than I liked. My older meters that had the top up facility were good as rarely lost a strip through loading them up, my Accu Chek was the same would fail as well though needed hardly any blood in comparison to the Areo, would love to go back to the next usb, but not going to self fund the strips for them.


----------



## pav (Jul 29, 2017)

Amigo said:


> Oh me too pav. I'm so glad you've made mentioned this as I thought it was only me! I've had loads of failures with the Areo even when I thought I'd produced a good blood drop for the machine. I haven't quite fathomed out its functions yet and am not keen on it being upside down for the reading. The other meter had the reading the same way up as the test strip. Haven't said that my levels have been better overall with it!



I keep going to insert the strips at the bottom after being on the GM for a good few years, auto pilot taking over. One strange thing on the meter is that while they provide a case for the meter they put a strip release button on the meter on the under side of the meter which is not accessible when the meter is in the retaining clip in the case. Good job the strip release button is not required on the meter. On the whole the meter is far better than the GM meter. 

For those on insulin and have to check for keytones Glucomen now have the Areo 2K which can also do keytones.


----------



## grovesy (Jul 29, 2017)

I get a few failures on my Dario . Also as it needs to be plugged into phone and connected to the app can also lead to failures too. The other day it would not connect at all.


----------



## pav (Jul 29, 2017)

Looks like I have done a big ooooopsy, just got my meter out of my coat pocket and the internal screen has cracked starting from the r/h bottom corner spreading across the screen. This is the 1st meter that the screen has broken on in 17 years of using meters , not even bashed it on anything good job I always have two meters, looks like they are a bit fragile.


----------



## Amigo (Jul 29, 2017)

pav said:


> Looks like I have done a big ooooopsy, just got my meter out of my coat pocket and the internal screen has cracked starting from the r/h bottom corner spreading across the screen. This is the 1st meter that the screen has broken on in 17 years of using meters , not even bashed it on anything good job I always have two meters, looks like they are a bit fragile.



I'll have to watch out for that pav because I don't have a spare. I've just realised my Areo is a K2 when the memory flashed up key. It's a bit complicated really...I should read the instructions!


----------



## pav (Jul 29, 2017)

Amigo said:


> I'll have to watch out for that pav because I don't have a spare. I've just realised my Areo is a K2 when the memory flashed up key. It's a bit complicated really...I should read the instructions!



If you ring Glucomen I found their c/s to be good and had no problem getting a spare meter off them, will find out on Monday how good they are again as this will be the third meter I will of had off them in a short space of time, due to them upgrading my GM meters recently.


----------



## grovesy (Jul 29, 2017)

Good luck.


----------



## pav (Jul 31, 2017)

Just phoned Glucomen c/s and as usual excellent c/s and a new replacement meter is being posted free of charge.


----------

